# New yak trolley



## yellowprowler (Aug 27, 2014)

Guys, i am thinking i need a trolley so i can throw my stuff in/on the yak at the car and roll it to the water. At this stage I am only fishing Berwora and the Hawkesbury so I don't need it to roll over sand. As my experience grows i will get more adventureous and might need to access the water from a beach. I was reading on an American site to avoid the ones that go through you scuppers as they can make your scuppers split. My research on here tells me the beach wheels are good but they look big and expensive. What do you guys think?


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

The Beach Wheelz ones are mainly designed to run over (instead of dragged through) sand. I have a C-Tug with hard wheels that I am happy with and could suit you as well I think.

Check out how they work on YouTube.

Marty


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

The main problem with cracking scuppers occurs when weight is put on the trolley when not fully inserted right through and the top of the post inserts leverage on the side of scupper tube.

They are more convenient all round so it is balancing that against being careful. At the end of the day many use then without issues.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

YP most of the blokes I fish with use scupper carts for many years with no issues including a mate with a P13.

Make sure the cart posts go right thru the scupper as pointed out by laneends, and I like the weight of the yak to be on the keel rather than the bottom of the scuppers.

Do a search here for scupper carts and there are many DIY threads to read


----------



## yellowprowler (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks heaps guys for the reply. You have given me heaps of ideas. Given I am strapped for cash i might try the DIY ideas so a big thanks to you Dodge.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

yellowprowler said:


> i might try the DIY ideas so a big thanks to you Dodge.


viewtopic.php?f=95&t=4905

Find light wheels like the final version of mine the other wheels are too heavy


----------



## billygoat (Aug 27, 2014)

thanks dodge i might make one of those myself and adapt it for the canoe. the canoe is a heavy old bastard


----------



## Wombat280 (Nov 16, 2011)

yellowprowler said:


> Thanks heaps guys for the reply. You have given me heaps of ideas. Given I am strapped for cash i might try the DIY ideas so a big thanks to you Dodge.


I made one out of some off cuts of 32 mm electrical conduit and a pair of golf buggy plastic wheels. I was told and have seen the wheels off the Green Machines at K Mart $12.00 ea they are much wider, The golf buggy wheels suit my yak of 20 kg plus load and are all plastic and can be broken down with weasy if transport space is limited . There are heaps of posts on the DIY that will get you started


----------



## yellowprowler (Aug 27, 2014)

I am still looking for some suitable wheels, i am really keen to get this started. I will take photos of the entire process when i get all of my shit in one pile.


----------



## barrajack (May 20, 2007)

yellowprowler said:


> I am still looking for some suitable wheels, i am really keen to get this started. I will take photos of the entire process when i get all of my shit in one pile.


Contact Kayak 1 , he knows all about these things

BTW do you think its safer having like a hi vis kayak , boat traffic etc ?


----------

